# nice shop for a school



## Aydelott (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi guys this is my shop a the Tennessee Technology Center at Harriman some of the pictures would not work  we have 7 manual lathes 6 Manuel mills a CNC OD grinder 2 surface grinders a EDM sinker, wire EDM , A Haas VF2 MIll And A Haas Lathe we have a another Haas lathe And mill in another building its a pretty nice shop Thank you to the Tennessee Lottery an the pel Grant for allowing me to attend !


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 20, 2012)

Just drooling


----------



## mgbrv8 (Aug 21, 2012)

Very nice indeed


----------

